# Eclipse project in netbeans



## Ocean-Driver (16. Jan 2008)

Hallo,


Ich habe ein Eclipse-Projekt, wo an einigen Stellen ä,ö und ü (außschließlich in Strings) vorkommen. In kommentaren kommen diese Umlaute auch desöfteren vor. 

Wenn ich die entsprechenden packages jedoch in NetBeans importiere (entweder per Drag and Drop oder direktem kopieren der packages in den 'src'-folder).

Jetzt wirft mir NetBeans an diesen Stellen natürlich Fehler aus. Was kann ich dagegen tuen? Manuell ändern, wäre ja etwas mühselig. Die Umlaute werden übrigens durch ein Quadrat ersetzt. 


Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!



gruß
Ocean-Driver


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2008)

Beide IDEs sollten auf das selbe Encoding eingestellt sein.


----------



## Ocean-Driver (16. Jan 2008)

Und wie kann ich dies in beiden einstellen?


----------



## byte (17. Jan 2008)

In Eclipse: Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Properties -> Resources


----------

